# Large slingshot Band Reccommendation



## CherAmi (May 3, 2013)

I am an engineering student and for a final project I have to launch a small wooden tube about 100 feet up in the air fairly accurately. My project group is completely unsure what we should use. Any recommendations welcome!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Get some Theraband Gold exercise band material. Figure out the weight of your projectile ... use a scale. Figure out what velocity you need it to be going (muzzle velocity), to reach 100 feet. Decide on what draw length you want to use ... in general, longer is better ... at least 1 meter, or 3 feet. Then try this band calculator to get some approximate dimensions to use as a starting point.

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

For accuracy, try a simple slingshot crossbow arrangement.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

